# 1st time



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Going to la for the 1st time sat for bow fishing any pointers ?


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Shoot low!!! Also in front of them If in fast current. Also don't be scared to pull the trigger on small ones they are practice for now. Once you get enough practice you can sort the small ones just by hearing them surface for air.


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Also get some polarized glasses. They make that one second difference of shooting at them while they come up or shooting at them on the run.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Don't miss...


----------



## Mccoyboys (Sep 6, 2012)

glasses for sure and shoot stupid low.


----------

